# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 8-3-14



## vintage2wheel (Aug 3, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 3, 2014)

*The good the bad and the ugly*

HI, The good, its my first bike. The bad, both pedals are welded on. The ugly, missing original front fender, ok its my first Schwinn, I have been helping my Son for a few years 














and riding his bikes, we thought it was time I got my own, plans are to put tires on and ride it, I like original paint and that rusty look, I need help with the year, are the rims original? is this a B6? if so what does that mean? would like to find a rusty original color front fender with light, ( I have the original light cover ), I welcome all helpful thoughts, comments and advise ,as always thank you!! Michael and I really do appreciate the help we receive from cabe members.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 3, 2014)

This bike has a lot of potential.
It is a '47-48 SCHWINN Autocycle.
You can find fender light fenders as well
as a crank and Torrington pedals .

It is a model b 607. With a front Schwinn drum
brake and a locking fork.
If you need a key for the lock, I may be able to help.


----------



## bikeguy (Aug 3, 2014)

*1951 Schwinn Phantom*

Found this one needing lots of work a couple of weeks ago, hot tank cleaned all bearings, repacked or replaced all then greased installed and adjusted everything, tore down and freshly laced both wheels because all spoke nipples were frozen, rebuilt the rear ND coaster brake, front hub, headset, crank set,  pedals, installed new tires tubes rim strips. Every screw that was removed that needed replacement was replaced with NOS Schwinn items.  All those little parts that add $$ quick are on the bike...

Brought it back to life for someone to purchase (yes for sale very reasonable) and ride or restore, all the hard to do items are done, all Phantom stuff is there and working except the seat and couple of tank and rack screws and nuts.. Finished yesterday.


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 3, 2014)

*52 Panther*

Purchased from original owner!  New Tires, other than that it's all 1952 Schwinn Panther.  Aways kept inside. View attachment 163102


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2014)

1940 all original liberty.  Has a lot of deluxe stuff on it. Morrow hub, script hanger and deluxe top race along with a nice pair of Torrington 11s. Deluxe saddle. .. saf t lite reflector.  Chain guard is amazingly straight and rear rim is like a 9 condition. ..front not so much.


----------



## Curtis68 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Nice score!!*



frank 71 said:


> Purchased from original owner!  New Tires, other than that it's all 1952 Schwinn Panther.  Aways kept inside. View attachment 163102




Very cool find. Congrats!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 3, 2014)

frank 71 said:


> Purchased from original owner!  New Tires, other than that it's all 1952 Schwinn Panther.  Aways kept inside. View attachment 163102




That's what all us Schwinn guys are looking for.    Great pick.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 3, 2014)

*Mini-twinn*

Jumped on this mini-twinn within minutes after it hit CL , asked the guy if he had any other bikes , he said he had a yellow Schwinn and an old girls bike in the hayloft (he has had all these for over 35 years). He didn't have a camera phone so I had to wait till next day for email photos , the yellow bike was a 1965 Coppertone Corvette 2 , two speed kickback . The ladies bike is missing the head badge but I think it might be a prewar Schwinn lightweight with a bad paint job , anyone know what she is ?
 So anyway we haggled a deal Thursday night on all three bikes and I made the 100 mile each way road trip Friday . The mini has been on the bucket list for quite a long while , it is a project but I think I can salvage the paint and add a fresh decal set , clean all the chrome , add the correct white wall tires and maybe the yellow kickback hub , correct seats , a couple grips , put the bars back in their correct position and that's it lol . I did put the cranks back in time and with a few adjustments and a little air in the tires so the wife and I could take it for a ride.

 Lee


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 4, 2014)

*Nice finds lee*



Overhauler said:


> Jumped on this mini-twinn within minutes after it hit CL , asked the guy if he had any other bikes , he said he had a yellow Schwinn and an old girls bike in the hayloft (he has had all these for over 35 years). He didn't have a camera phone so I had to wait till next day for email photos , the yellow bike was a 1965 Coppertone Corvette 2 , two speed kickback . The ladies bike is missing the head badge but I think it might be a prewar Schwinn lightweight with a bad paint job , anyone know what she is ?
> So anyway we haggled a deal Thursday night on all three bikes and I made the 100 mile each way road trip Friday . The mini has been on the bucket list for quite a long while , it is a project but I think I can salvage the paint and add a fresh decal set , clean all the chrome , add the correct white wall tires and maybe the yellow kickback hub , correct seats , a couple grips , put the bars back in their correct position and that's it lol . I did put the cranks back in time and with a few adjustments and a little air in the tires so the wife and I could take it for a ride.
> 
> Lee



Productive weekend for you, good job. Rob.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 4, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Productive weekend for you, good job. Rob.




 Thanks Rob , yeah the mini was in the St Louis CL , location was outside of Belleville not to far from you.

  Lee


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 4, 2014)

A 1955 Streamliner and Wasp (ladies). A lot of rust but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Williamsfarm (Aug 5, 2014)

*55' deluxe hornet and a 54' ladies hornet*

I was telling a guy at work that we were looking for some vintage bikes to go with our 61' Shasta Airflyte travel trailer. He said well my son and law has a pretty nice pair that he had restored some years back hanging in his garage. A few days later we agreed on the price and the rest is history. I'm in the process of finding the proper seats and rear fender rack for my wife's bike.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 5, 2014)

there is a blue rear carrier on ebay right now auction # 231282459899, not mine although im positive the seller is a cabe member

as far as the seat goes the 55' & 56' catalogs both show the deluxe hornet to have the nice mesinger seat but in my experience an overwhelming majority of original ones that i've seen have come stock w/ a troxel seat


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 5, 2014)

*b6 schwinn*

this is my 1947 b6 schwinn a real pleasure to ride.same year i was born!!!


----------



## Williamsfarm (Aug 6, 2014)

kos22us said:


> there is a blue rear carrier on ebay right now auction # 231282459899, not mine although im positive the seller is a cabe member
> 
> as far as the seat goes the 55' & 56' catalogs both show the deluxe hornet to have the nice mesinger seat but in my experience an overwhelming majority of original ones that i've seen have come stock w/ a troxel seat




My wife just bought a rear rack off ebay. All I know is its blue. Also watching for a headlight for the deluxe.


----------



## Williamsfarm (Aug 6, 2014)

Williamsfarm said:


> I was telling a guy at work that we were looking for some vintage bikes to go with our 61' Shasta Airflyte travel trailer. He said well my son and law has a pretty nice pair that he had restored some years back hanging in his garage. A few days later we agreed on the price and the rest is history. I'm in the process of finding the proper seats and rear fender rack for my wife's bike.




What would you all value these bikes at? Just curious if I over paid?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Williamsfarm said:


> What would you all value these bikes at? Just curious if I over paid?




I'm thinking somewhere around $500 for the pair. A lot missing/wrong that will take $$$ to correct. Of course that's just my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2014)

No pictures at this time, but I picked up an unusual model that was a barn find in Wylie, Texas.
It is a 1940 Henderson badged Schwinn model BA47.
There is no mention of this model in any of the catalogs that I have seen.
The last time that this model shows up, is in the 1937 catalog.
The bikes serial number puts it at 39/40.
All of the fitments are 1940 issue, but what really makes this one strange, is the chrome 5 sided Wald Colonial fenders that appear to be original to the bike.
It doesn't look to have been messed with, since the day it was new.
The guy I got it from, bought the property, and the bike was sitting untouched in the barn.
He sold it to me just as he found it.
It has the same 3" deluxe Stimsonite reflector that is used on the deluxe Autocycle. It also has the 1/2" pitch drive train coupled with the correctly dated Morrow hub.
Torrington Dallas bars, and deluxe Jiffy stand.
The other odd accessory is what's left of a 1940 Troxel racing saddle.

If this bike wasn't purchased this way,it was accessorized this way very early on by its original owner.
It seems to be some type of a roadster runabout. I almost suspect that maybe it was used for the Western Union Messinger Service.
I plan to keep it just as found, but the seat top is completely gone.
So if any one has a 1940 Troxel racing saddle available, I am definitely interested.


----------



## invesions (Aug 6, 2014)

Very cool original finds! Nice work everyone : )


----------

